# Maybe I Dont Get It But Why 120 W?



## andro (18/5/14)

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/04/leaked-vicious-ants-120watt-box-mod.html

Apparently will be around 500 usd


----------



## Alex (18/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (18/5/14)

That's like asking why a Bugatti Veyron has an 8 litre engine  More power opens up possibilities for running things like thicker wire and quad or even octo coils builds, all regulated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/5/14)

So that you have an option of using things like 32g wires with as many wraps as you desire or long micro coils with much higher resistance, covering way more of the wick and having a device to properly power it. It's basically going to free you of the parameters and constraints of what you can currently build. I for one will be getting something like this. The only constraint remaining will be the capacity of your lungs.


----------



## ET (18/5/14)

the more watts the higher coil resistance you can have and still have it start glowing quickly, so when these start becoming more commonplace there will be atty's that become available to make use of it. darn all you other blokes posting the same but before me


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

Perfect. That make sense . That is a nice , very nice looking box mod . And i wouldnt mind coming this way some time in the future


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (18/5/14)

me want this! this looks like the next step.


----------



## Spyker (18/5/14)

Wow! My next xmas prezzy!!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/5/14)

I'll contact VA, maybe we can do a group buy. I'm in too.


----------



## Silver (18/5/14)

Very interesting. 
Love the Bugatti analogy


----------



## PeterHarris (18/5/14)

HOLY MOLY that thing sets the wick on FIRE!


----------



## crack2483 (18/5/14)

500 usd? ! Umm no thank you. How long would you battery last vaping at 120w?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> 500 usd? ! Umm no thank you. How long would you battery last vaping at 120w?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Well it's tricky. It's a 7.4V battery I think, so you can't compare it to what we are use to. I missed the mAh on it. Think it was somewhere around 1500? So setting the mod at 3.7V would kick out a much higher Wattage than a 3.7v battery would. If you dropped it for normal use the battery life would be compared to something like a 3500 mAh, but I really have no idea what I'm talking about. Average guess is half a day at high wattage. 2 days for normal use.

EDIT: Oh remember VA throw in the charger and 2 batteries. So it's probably like $420 for the mod - $250 at wholesale. we could probably pick one up for R 3000


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Well it's tricky. It's a 7.4V battery I think, so you can't compare it to what we are use to. I missed the mAh on it. Think it was somewhere around 1500? So setting the mod at 3.7V would kick out a much higher Wattage than a 3.7v battery would. If you dropped it for normal use the battery life would be compared to something like a 3500 mAh, but I really have no idea what I'm talking about. Average guess is half a day at high wattage. 2 days for normal use.
> 
> EDIT: Oh remember VA throw in the charger and 2 batteries. So it's probably like $420 for the mod - $250 at wholesale. we could probably pick one up for R 3000


Count me in for this one


----------



## ET (18/5/14)

rip tripper reviewed a 100 watt one a while ago and it actually had a proper colour screen and looked nicer


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

denizenx said:


> rip tripper reviewed a 100 watt one a while ago and it actually had a proper colour screen and looked nicer


Can u get more info?


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

Maybe gi2?


----------



## ET (18/5/14)

yes thats the sexy beast


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

They were rumors that been cloned already and selling for around 100 usd but in some blog they discard the info say was not real . 
Just a preference but i think the vicious ant one look sleeker .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

Normal price i think is 399 usd


----------

